# Cannondale Si Hollowgram Cranks ???



## awood1 (Aug 28, 2005)

Ive purchased a 2004 caad 7 frame w/ Cannondale Si Hollowgram crank. Will the crank chainrings that come w/ hte crank work with a 9 spped dura ace chain, or are the front chainrings made to only work w/ 10 speed chains? please help


----------



## way2fast4u (Aug 29, 2005)

awood1 said:


> Ive purchased a 2004 caad 7 frame w/ Cannondale Si Hollowgram crank. Will the crank chainrings that come w/ hte crank work with a 9 spped dura ace chain, or are the front chainrings made to only work w/ 10 speed chains? please help


If im not mistaken the only reason people use 10sp chains is cause of the rear casette being 10sp. But all cranks or pretty much universal .Meaning you can use 9-10sp chains , But you cannot use a 9sp chain on a 10sp casette..Hopefully that can shed some light..


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you have the black or gold chainrings?


----------



## awood1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*golkd rings, whats the difference?*

It has gold rings, what is the difference?


----------



## revlimitfunk (Mar 9, 2004)

awood1 said:


> It has gold rings, what is the difference?


Was the frameset new or used? Wanna sell me your gold chainrings? I'll buy you a set of new black ones, and top it up with some cash to sweeten the deal. I've been looking all over for them.


----------



## awood1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*reply*



revlimitfunk said:


> Was the frameset new or used? Wanna sell me your gold chainrings? I'll buy you a set of new black ones, and top it up with some cash to sweeten the deal. I've been looking all over for them.


rings are used, not new in pretty good condition , post your email and i will send you a pic


----------



## awood1 (Aug 28, 2005)

iwould trade even new black ones for my gold ones advise me at [email protected]


----------

